

Command-line Twitter with Bash - delano
http://solutious.com/blog/2009/07/13/bash-twitter/

======
mbrubeck
And then you can set PROMPT_COMMAND to send everything you type at the shell
to twitter. "What are you doing?" indeed!

<http://www.shell-fu.org/lister.php?id=768>

